

Arduino The Documentary (2010) English HD - halitalptekin
http://halitalptekin.tumblr.com/post/26775107116/arduino-the-documentary

======
lccarrasco
There's also a spanish version at the official site, for those interested
<http://arduinothedocumentary.org/>

~~~
halitalptekin
thanks for comment

